# Long 2460 Alternator



## fordf350

Just bought the tractor it has the wrong alternator on it so I have not got a hr.meter or tachometer.Do you have to buy a new alternator? I have heard of a kit you can put on to get the terminal you need.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy fordf350, welcome to the tractor forum.

NOTE: REVISED RESPONSE.

My original response assumed a cable drive tachometer; however, I subsequently learned that your 2460's tachometer is an electric drive. The original alternator is no longer manufactured. Long Tractor Parts *(1-888-506-2190)* on the internet offers the following alternative:

Product Information: 
Part Number: TX17136-KIT 
Alt. Part Number: Not Applicable 
Used For: 2460 
Part Category: Not Applicable 
Alternate Name: Not Applicable 

Description: For use with electrical tachometer. Part is no longer manufactured, this kit includes a TX12431 alternator and a pre-installed wiring kit to add the AC tap originally included on TX17136. 

Price: $202.87


----------

